# Lowrance über Ethernet verbinden



## fränkie30 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Zu meinem Vorhaben:
Ich möchte gern ein Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 3 mit einem HDS 7m (müste 2. Generation sein ) via Ethernetkabel verbinden. Das HDS 7m soll dabei als zweite Anzeige dienen, sprich ich möche das auf diesem Gerät das angezeigt wird was auf dem HDS Gen3 läuft.

Ist dies möglich und wenn ja welche Einstellungen müssen an welchem Gerät gemacht werden? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, hab leider vom dieser Netzwerk Thematik keinen Plan.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fränkie30 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance über Ethernet verbinden*

Oder anders gefragt. Ist es möglich das Sonarbild des HDS 7 auf den Plotter (HDS 7m) zu übertragen?


----------



## fränkie30 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance über Ethernet verbinden*

So, war eigentlich ganz simpel... Für diejenigen die es interessiert.
Beide Geräte mit dem Ethernetkabel verbinden -> Geräte einschlten -> auf dem HDS GEN3 unter Sonareinstellungen das *Sonar Netzwerk* einschalten und dann kann man auf dem Plotter (HDS 7m) auch die Sonarfunktion nutzen.


----------

